#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Boa oportunidade para quem cuida de infra de Cursos e Escolas

## brunodamasco

Busco pessoas que ajudem na Infra (Pcs e Rede) de escolas e cursos, para serem Representantes do Grupo WPensar.
A remuneração é bem interessante e eles não tem trabalho nenhum, basta indicar o cliente que fazemos a venda.




https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfnREHFT4xb49XWE_O3kh87u4w3BzprUZn6xeaNjJHYuav4Dg/viewform




www.grupowpensar.com.br
wpensar.com.br (Sistema de gestão para escolas e cursos)
wello.com.br (APP de comunicação Escola x Pais x Alunos)
gridclass.com.br (Sistema para montagem de quadro de horário escolar)
escola.appoia.com.br (Consultoria em Captação de Alunos)

----------

